# wife told me to buy it



## midlifekrisiz

we were at the local flea market today and of course I manage to get to the train guys tables and eye up his g scale stuff (because he doesn't have any s gauge) and he says $200.00 for everything...I don't want to pack it up again. I tell him I wish i had $200 cash on me. he says I have interact here $175.00 right now and it is yours.
I turn to the wife and say did you hear that ? $175 for a starter set (x-mas train I wanted for around tree), 12 straight solid brass sections, a gondola and military flat car and an extra transformer. she says BUY IT!  I had to ask again and she said "you wanted one anyway" 

I wiped out the debit card way faster than the lone ranger in a 1 against 10 gun fight and brought it home.


http://s58.photobucket.com/user/teamaerostar/media/g scale train/GScaletrain001_zps9aa7e28d.mp4.html

cam 1/2 way back on the flat car

http://s58.photobucket.com/user/teamaerostar/media/g scale train/GScaletrain003_zpsdcc6429e.mp4.html

at the back of the flat facing backwards reverse movement

http://s58.photobucket.com/user/teamaerostar/media/g scale train/GScaletrain004_zpse28712b6.mp4.html

Cant wait to start adding to this set.....so many projects so little time.


----------



## tooter

That's a really nice set for such a reasonable price.  
I do hope you realize that this is just the beginning of your addiction.


----------



## wingnut163

i all ways wanted to try a video but i guess its not like a pic.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice, you must at least get a caboose now. :smilie_daumenpos:

What make is the train?
Is it made to run outside too?

I don't know much about G scale, just what I have for my tree. I don't think mine would last outside too long.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

big ed said:


> Nice, you must at least get a caboose now. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> What make is the train?
> Is it made to run outside too?
> 
> I don't know much about G scale, just what I have for my tree. I don't think mine would last outside too long.


It is an LGB 
indoor / outdoor all weather

and yes the caboose is the next thing on our list as well as 9volt lighting for the passenger cars :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## midlifekrisiz

question for you G scale guys.

Can I use the same smoke fluid in this LGB unit that I made for my AF smoker ??


----------



## Big Ed

midlifekrisiz said:


> question for you G scale guys.
> 
> Can I use the same smoke fluid in this LGB unit that I made for my AF smoker ??


Is it the same fluid for your S as for Lionel?
If so I say yes, The Lionel fluid works fine in my G scale.
I would think the scented ones would work too.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

big ed said:


> Is it the same fluid for your S as for Lionel?
> If so I say yes, The Lionel fluid works fine in my G scale.
> I would think the scented ones would work too.


I don't know ....thats why i am asking on here


----------



## Don Trinko

Smoke fluid is the same. Don


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Don Trinko said:


> Smoke fluid is the same. Don


yayyyyyy thanks Don


----------



## Big Ed

Don Trinko said:


> Smoke fluid is the same. Don


That is what I thought, Mid you might want to take a look at this,

http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/tips3/smoke_tips.html


----------



## midlifekrisiz

so i am guessing that one can only use LGB smoke in an LGB unit?


----------



## daveh219

Midlife...now your going to have to buy a Larger house. Good things come in strange ways.


----------

